# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Overlay disappearing

## Silverguy45

The overlay appears to periodically hide itself then after a short duration it re-appears. Any ideas?

----------


## Upsilon72

Is it when you gain a level? Mine always disappears when the graphic announcement pops as I level.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is it when you gain a level? Mine always disappears when the graphic announcement pops as I level.


it makes screenshots of your level event

----------

